# Health Insurance Companies?



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a company that offers affordable health insurance for expats? Thanks!


----------



## Bainisteoir (Jun 11, 2008)

Health insurance is very individual but I think the the best thing to do is check out Portugal Blue pages online. Companies such as Bupa and Exeter Friendly are on there and you can just give them a call for a quote. Its quite easy to get anyway.


----------



## larachambers (Dec 23, 2008)

Try HSA - their health cover includes Health Cash Plans, Dental Insurance Plans and Private Medical Plans.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal (Dec 21, 2008)

It depends what you mean by 'affordable' - I was taken aback by the prices quoted to me by a broker for Standard cover for a family of 4 - the absolute cheapest premium was over £220 per month. If anyone has any more reasonable quotes, I too would be very interested to hear them.


----------



## LeeVP (Jan 4, 2009)

*Insurance*

I can give you some quotes if you are interested. I represent more than a dozen health insurance companies. - 


BellaLuna said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a company that offers affordable health insurance for expats? Thanks!


----------

